# Trailer Bunks with treated wood



## Earlo (Nov 29, 2010)

I replaced the bunks this weekend on a small trailer that I carry a 12' jon on. I used treated lumber covered with carpet, and after looking around on here I have some worries about the copper content in the wood causing some problems with the boat hull. I still have enough carpet to do the job again, but am wondering if I should use untreated wood that has been varnished, or if there is some sort of barrier I can put between treated wood and the carpet to protect the boat's metal?

Also, does treated wood have to be in contact with aluminum to cause corrosion? I added a wooden cross brace to the trailer to support the bunks. It's also treated wood, but has no contact with the hull.

Much thanks!


----------



## dixie_boysles (Nov 29, 2010)

I think it will be fine since its covered in carpet. Im doing the same thing


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Nov 29, 2010)

The copper will leach thru the carpet. 2x4's don't cost much.


----------



## BYOB Fishing (Nov 30, 2010)

Buy a plastic cutting board and cut it into equal size pcs. Round the corners, and screw the pieces onto the bunks. That will keep the boat off the carpet/wood.


----------



## cornbread (Nov 30, 2010)

This is what I perched for my boat trailer I put them on about two weeks ago.

I thank I am going to like them I loaded my little 14 ft john boat just like them big 200 HP bass boats.

E-Z Slide Boat Trailer Pads by Ironwood Pacific Outdoors I perched them at my local bass pro shop I paid about $37.00 for them.

I thank if you check them our you will like them.

The kit #3
I have had 8 pads plus 2 bunk Enders for 4” bunks fits trailers with 2 -10 ft bunks.

The pads are 3/8” thick and 10” long Stainless steel mounting screws included.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 1, 2010)

BYOB Fishing said:


> Buy a plastic cutting board and cut it into equal size pcs. Round the corners, and screw the pieces onto the bunks. That will keep the boat off the carpet/wood.




That is what I did with treated wood bunks - 

Carpet sucks BTY compared with the plastic slide!


----------



## Earlo (Dec 1, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the info. I saw the plastic topped bunks on another post also, but since I have leftover carpet, and 2 x 4's are cheap, I 'll probably just redo it with untreated wood. The boat I have is not much bigger than a canoe, so it slides right off.


----------

